# Ok I need some answers



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Remember Akashi being sick? He was listless and sank to the bottom of his tank. He floated at the top and made bubble nests for a while but now he is totally laying on the bottom of the breeder net I have him in. The reason he is in the net is because he can barely get enough energy to swim to the top for air. He can barely swim! I mean really, what the f*** is the matter with him???? I gave him parasite tablets, and fin rot meds. His fin rot is gone and I keep the tank clean, he is eating, every once in a while (1 day out of the week) and barely living. He lays on his side at the bottom of the net. Its like he runs out of energy and cant even keep himself afloat. 

I heard at one point you guys told me that if he was gonna die, it would be quick. So whats up with this????

Can someone please help me, my heart cant take much more of this.

---> Heart and Akashi :chair:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

well your not going to want to hear this, but if he was my fish and asking like this for any length of time I would cull him.


RC


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Agreed. I won't let a fish suffer for long if there's nothing I can do to help it.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Great, no good news then. :neutral: 

I am not going to kill off my fish, by the way. I love all creatures and dont have the heart to do it, and I know this will get some criticizm, buttttttt....fish suffer but dont really know they are suffering. So as he is dying...the only real thing going through his head is: "I have to breathe in order to eat food." And thats about it...hahahah. "I cant die because I have to eat!" I love him to pieces but I know that his mind doesnt reach as far as other creatures, so I dont feel that killing him is exactly what I'd like to do.

I had to kill a ghost shrimp once and I almost burst out in tears...god it was hard...I just dont know how to do stuff like that.

But I still have faith in Akashi, please, any methods or ideas will help besides: "Kill him off"....

But thanks for the support anyway. Haha.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I think it was me who said if he was going to die it would be quick, I said that in refference to if he has some kind of illness as in parasite or bacterial. If he is dying of old age it can take a while as it can with humans. I am really sorry to say it but RC is right, to put him out of his misery would be best. It would be very sad but there are ways you can do it that are humane. Get a small tub of ice water with some rubbing alcohol in it and put hm into it. He will just go to sleep and never wake up. Have a funeral for him to say good bye. It's inevitable that all things die, the cirlce of life, and having him suffer is just prolonging the inevitable, and I'm not trying to be mean, but a little selfish coz it's not in his best interests to suffer, it's in your interests because you don't want to lose him. I am REALLY sorry honey but sometimes we have to do horrible things for the good of our pets and those we love.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

anasfire...

I have to leave it up to the creator, I feel this kind of work is not in the hands of mortals.

But one of your bettas has a japanese name...shirotenchi...white angel...

...its nice.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

unfortunately it is a hard choice. my dog, who we'v had since i was 4 or 5 is getting on now too. 13,5 years is old for a large dog and he has severe athritus and his medication makes him incontinent. as hard as it is, the family has been forced to discuss whether the good days outnumber the bad days or if he should be euthanized and about getting another pup to replace him. currently, we'v decided he still has that quality of life but we know that it could change very quickly.

anasfire is right, its not right to let any of g-ds creations suffer.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

I prefer to try and put them out of there misery if i know they are going to die. If i was you i would put Akashi in a cup of water or a bad and put the fish in the Freezer. The colder temperatur slows there motabilism.....


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Kageshi, I think it's a nice name too . 
If it's your choice to leave it up to the creator I support you. I hope he's taken with no pain and you get a chance to say goodbye.
I think I've had too many bettas die on me to really care like you do anymore, I've become desensitised to it. I just feel annoyance now that I have to replace them, and perhaps the fact that I've become desensitised isn't a good thing. It means I've lost the compassion for these beautiful animals that I should have. Perhaps it's also because I've begun spawning them and the percentage of fry you lose between their hatching and maturity is so just so high. My latest spawn is 3 weeks old and I started out with about 100, now I have 35! I can't afford to mourn each and every death because I'd be constantly depressed. 
I'm envious that you still have that compassion. Hang onto it hun, it's a rare thing in people who keep fish. We get too used to losing them and replacing them.

Keep us posted ok. When/if he dies I would like to start a memorial post for you .


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Anasfire, you are awesome.

Thanks so much for all your support and don't worry about being desensitized...you are definately far from having to worry about that.

And I will keep you all posted because I care about him and I want everyone else who also cares to be able to share what he's going through.

Its weird...it seems he has a very large appetite now but still cant really move at all....

Today I went to the store and bought myself another male betta. This is the first new male I've gotten since Akashi..I just didnt find it right to have another man in my life since he was still on the ball in his younger days . But this guy is a black and white crown tail. Beautiful fish. Right now he is floating in an isolation tank in my 29g. I plan on taking my 20g and using it as a breeding tank for betta, cory catfish, and snails. 

I would really love to hear how you breed your betta and how to have the most success. If you can, Anasfire, I'd like to know what filters you use, what temp you keep the water at, what you feed the lovers to be, how you can tell if they're going to mate well, what you feed the babies, and how you keep the babies alive! Hahahaha, so yeah. I am really excited that I decided to do this. In my later years, I want to open a petshop. I plan on keeping betta and better educating the public on how to care for them. It would be nice if I was able to breed my own fish for this, seeing as it would be cheaper, I would have more knowledge over the species, and I would not have to go through cruel suppliers.

So, as I breed these little guys, I plan on selling their babies in the newspaper when they get a little older. How old should the babies be before they are alright to give to new homes? Hahaha, I really cant wait, it sounds so exciting. I'm going to the craft store tomorrow to find some supplies so I can make a homeade barrack / divider system for the female and male bettas while spawning. 

A new begining is always nice when going through the pain of death.

Thank you all and I wish the best for your fish!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll email you the method I use because to type it all out here would take me a while. I hope your email is still the one you used for your memebers profile coz that's the one I'll be sending it to. I'll try and mail it off to you in the next few hours (just gotta wait till my son goes to bed). In the meantime if you're bored and still awake  try reading some of the threads I've posted on this section of the forum, as well as the breeding betta resources sticky,I've made a few posts on that in regards to breeding as well. Breeding them isn't rocket science once you work out the method that works best for you, but it can take a while to find that method. It took me 25 failed attemps then I took a break for over a year coz those fry died.

Ok well I'm gonna stop blabbing on and get my son off to bed so I can start writing that email to you.

PS I'm insanly jealous that you have a black and white crowntail!! My favourite colours are black and white (like moo cow prints) and crowntails are my fav breed! I can only seem to find blue, red and green variations of bettas in my local area. The more exotic colours haven't made their way over here yet and I can't seem to join the Australian IBC Chapter to find local breeders.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

ansafire,

Why can't you join the local IBC chapter ?


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I did join, but it said my application was awaiting approval or something and I would receive an email when it was activated and approved...3 weeks later I am still waiting for my email. I've been checking back at the site regularly and it doesn't seem that anyone has posted anything on there in months so it seems to have been abandoned. Your guess is as good as mine as to what has happened. From memory this is the second time I've tried to join and didn't get an activation email last time either so just forgot about it. the address for it is http://www.australianbettaclub.com/ check it out..no-one's posted anything since november that I can find.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Take a look at the IBC web site and try contacting the other aussie chapter.


RC


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

There is a difference between joining a forum vs joining an IBC chapter. The news on that chapter's forum says its probably going defunct. However if you visit the IBC site (www.ibcbettas.org, you will see that there are other chapters in that region. Perhaps you should look into one of the other chapters. Might I suggest Betta Australis - contact is Jodi-Lea Matheson at [email protected]


----------

